

Introducing Live Chat analytics from Hipmob - kunle
http://blog.hipmob.com/post/49461489477/introducing-chat-analytics-from-hipmob

======
kunle
OP here (Ayo at Hipmob). We've integrated with mixpanel and Google analytics
for a while now. Our latest feature takes key insights from your sales or
support chat, and sends them to you in a digest. We thought - instead of you
going to dig to see what the data means, we'll just do it for you. Happy to
answer any questions - or email me at ayo@hipmob.com

